# Aqua Clear BioMax and Carbon Inserts



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi I need some of these AC inserts for one of my filters wondering witch one I should get if there going into a 5 inch basket. Or is it better to buy like the Fluval Ceramic rings and put them in a pantyhoe those are a lot more expensive but do you get more?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Just get more ceramic rings unless you have a specific purpose for using the carbon.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Yea but like what I'm asking is is it cheaper to buy the fluval boxes of ceramic rings, or is it cheapest to by the AC inserts?


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

I just buy the AC insert ones off of ebay usually. All new AC filters come with the ceramic rings so you really dont need to worry about it anymore though. In all my AC filters I like to run 2 sponges on the bottom 2 slots then the AC ceramic rings in the top slot.  You probably could get more for your money by buying the rings seperate then putting them in a mesh bag but I don't know if you buy the Fluval brand rings. I like to buy the Azoo ceramic rings because you get twice as much for a lot cheaper and they look about the same to me.

I've never once used the carbon inserts in my AC's or any other filter unless it was to pull meds out.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

Much of the Fluval products my LFS are overpriced and don't buy them.
Now to contadict myself, Seachem Matrix is the same price if not more, but it's quality media


----------

